# help me identity this headrest



## ritzy67 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi all, Anyone know what this came out of? Thanks! Poles are about 124mm apart between center lines and 95mm long.


----------



## titanwarrior12 (Apr 19, 2014)

I think that's for driver or passengers seats.


----------

